# 300

## Gorizont

,   :  ,       .   ,         ,      . 
,       (  ,   )         :       30  50  .            . 
                    .

----------


## RAMM

> 30  50  .            .

  no comments.

----------

,

----------


## vital

1999 "³  "          -    .
 :   

> *  ()  :*  
>   () ᒺ             ;  
>    ᒺ    ;  
>    ᒺ              ;  
>  ;  
>   ( );  
>    ;  
>  (  , ,   ),       ᒺ     ,       ᒺ  ;  
>  1-.

----------


## tayatlas

.    .  ,   -  ,     .  
           ( ) . ,            -          ,      .         .

----------


## vital

,    . ..     "  ", . ,       ..       ,       -, .

----------


## Ihor

,           
-,

----------


## vital

*Ihor*, 
,      .      - , ,    - ,  100 %     . 
  ...     /   20      "N" , ,  (  ). ,  /    - ..        /       -. 
  ,    ,   -  ,     .    ,       ,      ,             . 
       ,   ( )   ,      . , . ,            :)
,  ,       ,              " "   . 
.     ,  "   "...      /.
.          .      -     /.

----------


## tayatlas

> ,   ( )   ,      .

       .      140   ,    ( )   400  600  ( ) 
         -  600

----------


## Ihor

> .      140   ,    ( )   400  600  ( ) 
>          -  600

      ,  ?:)

----------


## vital

> ,  ?:)

    , , ,    ;)

----------


## tayatlas

> ,  ?:)

           .    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  ?:)

    ?     ,

----------


## Lera

> 

      ?

----------


## 23q

*Lera*,  ,    .    ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?     ,

      ,     ,     -       
+        ,       ,        ,       e

----------


## 23q

-

----------


## vital

> ,     ,

    .     ? ,  .   ;)  *Ihor*,  

> 

       ;)
:  

> * ,       .        ,  ,  ,    .   ,  ,           ,     !    ,     ,  ,            ,     . ,  *  
>   . , 1858.

----------


## Ihor

> *  .     ? ,  .   ;)*  *Ihor*, 
>      ;)
> :

  ,        
    ,        -

----------


## vital

> ,        
>     ,        -

  , ..   .    ,   ,  - ,   -  !    ,     .    -          (    ).      ,  ,     ().
 -           -       (, , , , ,   ..  ..). ,     -  .         __ . , ,   , .. ,    - ** ,  ,      3000  ;)

----------


## Ihor

> , ..   .    ,   ,  - ,   -  !    ,     .    -          (    ).      ,  ,     ().
>  -           -       (, , , , ,   ..  ..). ,     -  .         __ . , ,   , .. ,    - ** ,  ,      3000  ;)

      ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ,        
>     ,        -

             -    ?  
         :     -   ,       -  ...     .

----------


## vital

> ,

           .  ,   .   , ,  ... (pardon my french).

----------


## Ihor

> -    ?  
>          :     -   ,       -  ...     .

     

> .  ,   .   , ,  ... (pardon my french).

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   

> 

    ,       10  ? ,     , **?

----------


## Ihor

> ,       10  ? ,     , **?

     .....     , ,       ,  !?!?!?!?!         
      95    ????        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ))    . 
 ,       ,    .           - 270 /,     ,     - 150/.     ,    ,    ,           ,        .            .
        ,     .      ,   )

----------


## RAMM

> ,

    

> 

     ? )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ? )

         ))

----------

